# Felt F1 2013 Wheel & tyre clearance



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

I own a felt f1 2013 & looking to buy another wheelset & was concerned about the trend in increased rim width & tyre size.Currently have a pair of dura ace c24s on it.Is there anyone out there that could advise?Whats the maximum external rim width & tyre width the bike can handle?Running 23s at the moment


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

I ran 23mm wide rims on my 2013 F1. 

With 25mm Continental GP4000IIs I did get slight tyre rub - I put a bit of white tape on the chain stay to check.

No rub at all with 23mm in the same tyres.

I must say I never noticed the 25mm rub whilst riding but marks on the white tape confirmed it was happening, which was enough to put me back on 23mm.


----------



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

GT8 said:


> I ran 23mm wide rims on my 2013 F1.
> 
> With 25mm Continental GP4000IIs I did get slight tyre rub - I put a bit of white tape on the chain stay to check.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply GT8


----------

